
Craigslist is Worth More than eBay - Harj
http://www.startupboy.com/journal/2006/2/6/craigslist-is-worth-more-than-ebay.html
======
dpapathanasiou
The trust factor is the difference: you can't fake cool, and you can't fake
integrity. Whereas eBay (these days, anyway) lets scammers "blow-up" auctions
in its pursuit of listing fees
(http://www.nickchandler.com/blog/ebay/nigerians-provide-free-shill-bidding-
on-ebay.html), Craigslist cares about people abusing its listings -- check out
Craig Newmark himself replying to a blogger's complaint about the apartment
listings (http://www.mandellonline.com/?p=81#comments).

------
keesj
I don't know about the US, but in my country (The Netherlands) nobody has ever
heard of Craigslist but a lot of people DO know eBay. I'm pretty sure this is
in the same in many other countries and perhaps in the US too.

Sure, Craigslist may earn more with their fees.. but eBay can (easily) change
their system to reflect Craigslist's. Also, eBay could change their fees to
reflect Craigslist's if they want.

~~~
Harj
eBay could change their fees to reflect Craigslist's? you mean eBay could make
90% of their site free to use?

hmm i'm not sure how well that would go down with their shareholders!

------
jbruin
With Craiglist (San Diego) I've managed to find two apartments, two jobs, and
a plethora of unnecessary information that titillates my mind. All I got from
eBay was a Lord of the Rings replica sword for my boyfriend, and I had to pay
for it. Hands down, Craiglist rocks...although my girlfriend would agrue in
favor of eBay as she is an aficionado of coach handbags and can find them for
cheap.

------
Harj
craig is amazing at replying emails - whenever i've emailed something about
the site i've always had a reply on the same day. im usually lucky if i get an
automated reply in the same week from ebay.

